# Piano Puzzler and other classical chat shows.



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone else play Bruce Adolphe's Piano Puzzler? I love this show though it can get a bit corny at times, it can be a real eye opener about the infinite possibilities in composition:
http://www.npr.org/programs/pt/puzzler/index.html

Amazing stuff, to me.

Are there any classical talk shows, games, or podcasts that you folks enjoy?


----------

